# Are you ready for cute overload?



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

many many more.....


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

more


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

*SQUEALS*


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)




----------



## FaithFurMom09 (Oct 24, 2009)

I want one... How cute are they!


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

Oh god, that little light red pup...I want him


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)




----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)




----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

They are very cute PM.
Are they a mix or pit pups? they look alot like some bandog pups ive seen.


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

Mr Pooch said:


> They are very cute PM.
> Are they a mix or pit pups? they look alot like some bandog pups ive seen.


Full APBT puppies.....4 weeks old


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

SOOO CUTE!!!!

I love the red one with the blue eyes (second pic I think?) I would steal him


----------



## DJsMom (Jun 6, 2008)

You are SO right! Waaaay cuteness overload  They are absolutely adorable - I want 1! How could anyone resist!


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

Omg.. I want one!!!


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

I have dibs on the wrinkly one!


----------



## Squeeker (Dec 15, 2007)

Oh my... the eyes, the wrinkles, the stocky feet and legs... SO cute!!


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

FOREHEAD WRINKLES!!!! *squishes* I love forehead wrinkles in pups! Plus the blue eyed pup is gorgeous! Can I have him/her?


----------



## HersheyBear (Dec 13, 2008)

awwwwwwwwww!!


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW! Wow! Cuteness overload is right! I LOVE that red/red!

Wow, i've never seen a Pit Bull with a tail that has a black tip. How CUTE is that?!?!

I'm in LOVE....


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

Sooooo cute!!! Absolutely adorable! I love the black one with the blue eyes and white spot on it's chest.


----------



## sassykzt (Oct 25, 2009)

OMG-- too cute!! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Twinney (Nov 4, 2007)

I want the Full APBT puppy! The one that's 4 weeks old! Oh wait!


----------



## Max'sHuman (Oct 6, 2007)

Awwww!!!!! I want the little light colored one with light eyes. Or the little black one. Oh man. You just made my morning.


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

I had so much fun playing with these babies yesterday...I wanted to take them all home LOL...I was all prepared to fall in love with one of the black ones.....as I have a little soft spot for black dogs...but the light red/gold guy whom for now is being called _Butter_ just wormed right into my heart...he has such a outgoing and funny little personality.....


----------



## BrittanyG (May 27, 2009)

OMG my head exploded into candy and rainbows.


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

pugmom said:


> I had so much fun playing with these babies yesterday...I wanted to take them all home LOL...I was all prepared to fall in love with one of the black ones.....as I have a little soft spot for black dogs...but the light red/gold guy whom for now is being called _Butter_ just wormed right into my heart...he has such a outgoing and funny little personality.....


I think thats the one everyone wants... me included


----------



## Leroy&Lucy'sMom (Mar 2, 2009)

Love the wrinkly faces... so chubby! <3


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

How did you ever leave without one? Are these the same little newborn puppies you posted a few weeks ago  the ones that were soooo tiny?


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

Hallie said:


> How did you ever leave without one? Are these the same little newborn puppies you posted a few weeks ago  the ones that were soooo tiny?


Yes they are. Don't they grow quickly?


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

Hallie said:


> How did you ever leave without one? Are these the same little newborn puppies you posted a few weeks ago  the ones that were soooo tiny?


Yes same ones...I'm hoping to get down to see them one more time before they start going to there new homes in a few weeks....I have another 4 weeks or so but with the owners training schedule and my weekend schedule its not always easy to find a good time


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

oh my gosh!! so cute  i LOVE their little feet! and the wrinkles! such gorgeous faces.


----------

